# hello all!



## 61flattop (Feb 2, 2007)

I am a newbie to the board. I have always been a fixated with WWII vintage aircraft. Favorties being the P40 and obviously the p51. I am not sure if anyone can help me out with my first question but I am looking for an authentic propeller off of one of these bad guys. Nothing that is in working condition or servicable. Does anyone have an idea of where to start the hunt?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

61flattop said:


> and obviously the p51.




Is it obvious? I did not know....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 3, 2007)

it should've been implied by the very fact he's american


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

I know but I thought I would still have some fun.


----------



## 61flattop (Feb 3, 2007)

My grandmother married and moved here to the states in 49. I remember her stories of the broken and failing german planes so I never took an interest.... from what I gather, German planes of that era fall in the same catagory as fine shotguns...... and the german Shotguns always take the back seat.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

So P-51s did not break or fail....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 4, 2007)

The British, Russians and Remington make the finest shotguns if you ask me.........


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 4, 2007)

flattop said:


> from what I gather, German planes of that era fall in the same catagory as fine shotguns...... and the german Shotguns always take the back seat.....


Well, that shows just how much u know, seeing how the Greatest Piston Engined Prop Job of the War was German...


----------



## 61flattop (Feb 5, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Well, that shows just how much u know, seeing how the Greatest Piston Engined Prop Job of the War was German...



Well I do not know as much about them as I would like and from the miniscule amount of reserch that I have done, you are correct, the Germans did produce excellent aircraft but if you didnt notice... he was ribbing me so I was ribbing him back.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 5, 2007)

No I was ribbing no one...


----------



## twoeagles (Feb 5, 2007)

61flattop said:


> I am looking for an authentic propeller off of one of these bad guys. Nothing that is in working condition or servicable. Does anyone have an idea of where to start the hunt?



A good servicable prop for one of these "bad boys" is running around
$50K, and damaged props are usually kept for possible repair or parts.
Remember, these won't fit into your living room unless you only want
a single blade...You can "Google" warbird parts and find several specialty
houses stocking these increasingly expensive items.


----------



## 61flattop (Feb 5, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> The British, Russians and Remington make the finest shotguns if you ask me.........



British... yes, there are several british companies that make outstanding Shotguns. The Russians..... have not seen any yet......... Reminton; in their early days when they built the model 1889 and the model 1900, the higher grade guns were also in my opinion some of the nicest American guns built. I also believe that when Remington acquired Parker Bros in the late twenties I still feel like these were the nicer Parkers built.


----------



## 61flattop (Feb 5, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> A good servicable prop for one of these "bad boys" is running around
> $50K, and damaged props are usually kept for possible repair or parts.
> Remember, these won't fit into your living room unless you only want
> a single blade...You can "Google" warbird parts and find several specialty
> houses stocking these increasingly expensive items.




thank you!


----------



## twoeagles (Feb 5, 2007)

Go to P51
and they have some P-51 blades from John Crocker's "Sumthin' Else"
for sale at $675 each blade, crash damaged....


----------



## 61flattop (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks Two Eagles! I am glad you pointed those out. I have literally combed over those pages a couple of times and missed those.......


----------



## Clave (Feb 6, 2007)

As for shotguns, the Italians have it:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s13Y7SKrFls_


----------



## 61flattop (Feb 9, 2007)

Thats not a shotgun....... that is a crude tool that makes noise.... now this... is a nice Italian Shotgun Famars Abbiatico Salvinelli fine shotguns rifles And as far as "who the king is" Boss Co Gunmakers Ltd


----------

